# Accepted into Local 3 Apprenticeship



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard! 

Some of the current local 3 guys should have the answers for you.


----------



## Faraday88 (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks MechanicalDVR, it would be great to get input from Local 3 members. Maybe my questions were a bit specific, but in general is a 3+ hour commute unheard of or even realistic in an apprenticeship? Depending on where I have to go I'm concerned that may be the case.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Faraday88 said:


> Thanks MechanicalDVR, it would be great to get input from Local 3 members. Maybe my questions were a bit specific, but in general is a 3+ hour commute unheard of or even realistic in an apprenticeship? Depending on where I have to go I'm concerned that may be the case.


You're welcome.

3 hours sounds crazy to get around the 5 boros to me but I guess it is possible.


----------

